# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  FreeVoipDeal, η (νεα από 2/3/13) οικονομικότερη λύση με υποστήριξη sip από Betamax! Και για σταθερά!

## Powerfull

Η καλύτερη betamax τηλεφωνία αυτή τη στιγμή σε σχέση κόστους, συνδιάζει δωρεάν χρόνο κλήσης προς σταθερά Ελλάδας για 120 μέρες, και πολύ φτηνή χρέωση 1λεπτό / λεπτό προς κινητά (1.2 λεπτά / λεπτό μαζί με τους φόρους)

Υποστηρίζει κλήση από υπολογιστή, κλήση με sip, κλήση μέσω σταθερής γραμμής Ελλάδας, κλήση μέσω του mobilevoip app για κινητά κινητά με symbian, android, iOS, κτλ.

Τέλος πάντων, υποστηρίζει ότι σχεδόν θα θέλαμε σχεδόν αλλά μέχρι τώρα ντρεπόμασταν να ζητήσουμε.

 :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα δεδομένα της << fair use policy >> για τις δωρεάν κλήσεις που χρησιμοποιεί η FreeVoipDeal, ας τα μειραστεί μαζί μας...

Ο συνδιασμός δωρεάν λεπτών προς σταθερά και πολύ φτηνής κλήσης προς κινητά καθιστά εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα τη χρήση της υπηρεσίας phone to phone από οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο έχει την παραμικρή πρόσβαση στο internet... Δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν όπως άλλες έχει κάποια fixed χρέωση για τη σύνδεση...

----------


## kbitsik

> Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα δεδομένα της << fair use policy >> για τις δωρεάν κλήσεις που χρησιμοποιεί η FreeVoipDeal, ας τα μειραστεί μαζί μας...
> 
> Ο συνδιασμός δωρεάν λεπτών προς σταθερά και πολύ φτηνής κλήσης προς κινητά καθιστά εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα τη χρήση της υπηρεσίας phone to phone από οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο έχει την παραμικρή πρόσβαση στο internet... Δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν όπως άλλες έχει κάποια fixed χρέωση για τη σύνδεση...


Απο Freevoipdeal terms of use:

"Registered users get max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded the normal rates apply. During your Freedays you can call all destinations listed as 'Free' for free. When you have run out of Freedays, the normal rates apply"

Δηλαδή 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα ειναι free, απο εκει κει περα πληρώνεις 0,012 το λεπτό προς σταθερά. Χρέωση σύνδεσης δέν υπάρχει (connection fee).
Γενικότερα, πιστέυω οτι οι μειώσεις αυτές που έκανε η Betamax εντάσσονται στο γεγονός οτι απο 1η Γενάρη μειώθηκαν τα τελη τερματισμού κλήσεων στην Ελλάδα: http://www.tanea.gr/news/economy/article/4777270/?iid=2
Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ εδω και κάποιους μήνες το Freevoipdeal, μεχρι πρίν απο μερικές ημέρες η χρέωση προς κινητά ήταν 0,035 το λεπτό, και τώρα το κατέβασαν στο 0,012.
Πολύ ωραία λοιπον, ένας πάροχος για όλα! 
Επιπλέον, να ξερετε οτι μπορείτε να το σεττάρετε ταυτόχρονα σε δύο συσκευές SIP, με ένα λογαριασμό. Εγώ το έχω βάλει και στους γονείς μου και μιλάνε με το ίδιο account που χρησιμοποιώ και εγω.

----------


## Powerfull

> Απο *voipstunt* terms of use:


Εννοείς Freevoipdeal μήπως; Έχουν το ίδιο και οι 2 ;

----------


## kbitsik

> Εννοείς Freevoipdeal μήπως; Έχουν το ίδιο και οι 2 ;


Ναι sorry το διόρθωσα. Freevoipdeal εχει freedays για Ελλάδα. To voipstunt οχι.

----------


## darkorigin

τι software  dealer προτεινεται στο android για να κανετε τηελεφωνο? εκτος απο το MobileVOIP Cheap Calls , εχουν καμια διαφορα αυτα τα προγραμματα μεταξυ τους? δηλαδη καλυτερη διαχείριση codec? ετσι ωστε να εχει καλυτερο ηχο σε 3g  ? καλυτερη συμπίεση αποσυμπίεση ηχου?
εχουν καμια διαφορα στην ποιοτητα ηχου ? χρησιμοποιώντας handsfree εχει διαφορα στην ποιοτητα ηχου?
μεσω ςιφι δεν εχω προβλημα , αλλα μεσω 3g εξαρταται κατηε φοαρ απο το ποσο καλο σημα εχω , ετσι ψαχνω ενα dialer που να λειτουργει οσο τον δυνατον καλυτερα με κακο σημα σε 3g (1 μπαρα σηματος 2 το πολυ) ή να μπορει ακομα και με το αργο 2g να γινει επικοινωνία σωστα δηλαδη,

----------


## pan.nl

Δοκίμασε το Sipdroid με codec το iLBC ή το G.729

----------


## Powerfull

Φίλε, το μόνο πρόγραμμα με το οποίο έχω καταφέρει να μηλήσω με voip (σε symbian τηλέφωνο) μέσω 2g (με full μπάρες) . Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι παίζει, δεν είναι θέμα codecs, κάτι τρέχει με την επικοινωνία, γιατί ενώ ακούω με πολύ μικρή καθυστέρηση το τι λέγεται, όταν μηλάω εγώ με ακούνε για τα πανηγύρια... Με το fring είχα καλή συνομηλία. Δυστυχώς το fring θέλει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 3 ευρώ στο account για να δεχτεί να προοθήσει κλήση με sip account, πολλές φορές (στο symbian) οι κλήσεις αποσυνδέονται αψυχολόγητα, το support τους είναι ανύπαρκτο ακόμα και σε θέματα με χαμένα credits λογαριασμών, κτλ...

----------


## kostas2005

όπως λέει ο pan.nl δοκιμάστε με g729 η iLBC 
Με 2G μπορείτε να μιλήστε μόνο αν έχει EDGE και μάλλον για αυτό καταφέρατε να μιλήσετε
Καλό είναι οταν θέλετε να μιλήστε με 3g να επιλέξτε "3g only" γιατί έτσι αποφεύγεται μικρές διακοπές

----------


## Powerfull

> όπως λέει ο pan.nl δοκιμάστε με g729 η iLBC 
> Με 2G μπορείτε να μιλήστε μόνο αν έχει EDGE και μάλλον για αυτό καταφέρατε να μιλήσετε


Φίλε έχεις καταφέρει να μηλήσεις (αξιοπρεπώς) με edge μέσα από τηλέφωνο; Με πιο πρόγραμμα; Εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα που έγραψα πιο πάνω, άκουγα μια χαρά (με την φυσιολογική καθηστέρηση) phone > voip, αλλά voip > phone ακουγόταν για τα πανηγύρια, με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα εκτός του fring, ακόμα και με g729, και το N82 σίγουρα υποστηρίζει edge. Εγώ προβληματίζομαι μήπως έχει να κάνει με καμιά πονηριά των εταιριών κινητής. Το fring νομίζω χρησιμοποιεί δικούς του servers για τη μεταφορά... Ακόμα και με 3g, όταν δεν έχω full ή σχεδόν full σήμα δεν έχω πολύ αξιοπρεπή επικοινωνία, ενώ το bandwidth που ζητάει το g729 και το iLBC έπρεπε να είναι αστεία υπόθεση για 3g... 

Δυστυχώς το fring είναι για τα πανηγύρια σε *όλα* τα υπόλοιπα, είχα προβλήματα με το account, μου έφαγαν 4 ευρώ και οι κλήσεις πέφτουν αψυχολόγητα... Επίσης δεν κρατάει ζωντανή τη σύνδεση καλά και με το νούμερο της omnivoice όταν με καλούσαν τους έλεγε ότι δεν είμαι διαθέσημος...

----------


## Powerfull

> Ο συνδιασμός δωρεάν λεπτών προς σταθερά και πολύ φτηνής κλήσης προς κινητά καθιστά εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα τη χρήση της υπηρεσίας phone to phone από οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο έχει την παραμικρή πρόσβαση στο internet... Δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν όπως άλλες έχει κάποια fixed χρέωση για τη σύνδεση...


Update, η υπηρεσία phone2phone της FreeVoipDeal *δεν είναι δωρεάν*, έχει connection fee *8 cents*...

----------


## kostas2005

με edge μιλάς απο τέλεια μεχρι χάλια εξαρτάται που βρίσκεσαι με τι εταιρία πόσο φορτωμένο ειναι το δίκτυο

----------


## atsidimi

η ποιοτητα επικοινωνιας στο freevoipdeal πως ειναι? ειμαι πελατης στην modulus και ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο την ποιοτητα επικοινωνιας κ την εταιρεια γενικα. ομως ειναι αρκετα πιο ακριβη αν και αξιοπιστη. αξιζει να αλλαξω σε freevoipdeal ή θα το μετανοιωσω?

----------


## Powerfull

H freevoipdeal δεν δίνει νούμερο, μπορείς μόνο να καλέσεις.

Η ποιότητα της κλήσης είναι καλή, αλλά δεν μπορείς πάντα να βγάλεις γραμμή (τουλάχιστον με sip, δες το topic για τα προβλήματα της betamax).

Εγώ τη χρησιμοποιώ και είμαι σχετικά ευχαρηστιμένος. Εδώ και 1 μήνα έχω χαλάσει λιγότερα από 2 ευρώ. Έχω και μερικά credits εφεδρικά όμως στην omnivoice για τις δύσκολες ώρες...

----------


## africa_twin

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο φίλος από πάνω... 
Άλλο πράγμα η Modulus άλλο η freevoipdeal. Εδώ ισχύει το ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις... Το μεγαλύτερο (ίσως και μοναδικό) πλεονέκτημα της freevoipdeal είναι η σκανδαλώδης φτηνή τιμή της σε σχέση με τη Modulus που αν και έκανε πρόσφατη μείωση τιμών για κλήσεις προς κινητά παραμένει ακόμα αρκετά ακριβότερη. 
Από θέμα ποιότητας επικοινωνίας, αξιοπιστίας, τεχνικής υποστήριξης η Modulus είναι μακράν ασυναγώνιστη από όλο τον ανταγωνισμό εγχώριο και μη. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Modulus είναι Ελληνική εταιρία ενώ όλα τα παρακλάδια της betamax (μαζί και η freevoipdeal) είναι Γερμανικές.  :Wink:

----------


## Powerfull

Πρόβλημα χρέωσης... Μια κλήση 16 λεπτών χθες σε κινητό Ελλάδος μου χρεώθηκε 0,480 αντί για 0,160 που θα έπρεπε... Τους έστειλα μύνημα και περιμένω απάντηση...

----------


## kostas2005

όχι δεν γίνεται να χτυπάει και το σταθερό

----------


## RyDeR

Εγω εδω ενα θεμα με το login και πεφτω σε loop. Ειχα κανενα χρόνο να μπω, παω να μπω πριν μερες και μου λεει disabled by inactivity και να επικοινωνησω με το cc για επανενεργοποίηση. Ανοιξα τικετ, απαντησε το cc αλλα για να δω τι απαντησε πρέπει να κανω login, παω για login και το acc μου ειναι disabled και πρεπει να μιλησω με το cc..


Τι κάνουμε τωρα;

----------


## Gordito

Ανοιξε και αλλο ticket και πες τους να σου απαπντησουν στο email που εχεις δηλωσει!!

----------


## blade_

> όχι δεν γίνεται να χτυπάει και το σταθερό


γεγονος,χρειαζομαι κ αλλο τηλεφωνο,ισως να βαλω το φαξ η αλλο ασυρματο σε κανονικη πριζα

παντως δοκιμασα κλησεις χθες,ολα καλα,με πολυ καλη ποιοτητα ηχου κ σχεδον καθολου καθυστερηση..

----------


## kostas2005

Αν ρυθμίσεις και το qos περαιτέρω γιατί τα βασικότερα είναι ρυθμισμένα, 50 τορεντ να ανεβοκατεβάζεις θα εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει καμπάνα το voip
Και αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν σου κάνει το netfaster αγόρασε μια συσκευή με 30-90 ευρώ και τελείωσες.

----------


## blade_

βασικα σκεφτομουν μηπως να παρω ενα fritz να κανω τη δουλεια απο εκει,αλλα θα δουμε.παντως απο οσα ρουτερ παροχων εβαλα επανω στη γραμμη,το νετφαστερ ειναι το καλυτερο.και με το πιο σβελτο μενου.

τι ρυθμισεις λες?

----------


## jkoukos

@blade_, σου κάνει και το Netfaster IAD (το πρώτο) που έχει και FXO θύρα άρα δουλεύει και η κανονική τηλεφωνική γραμμή μέσω αυτού. Ψάξε για κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο (εδώ κι εδώ).
Επίσης έχει καλύτερο συγχρονισμό από οποιοδήποτε Fritz. Τα έχω και το ξέρω.

----------


## blade_

σοβαρα?πολυ ενδιαφερον..δλδ θα συνδεσουμε το τηλεφωνο και θα λειτουργει παραλληλα στην ιδια συσκευη και το voip και το κανονικο οταν μας καλουν?

----------


## jkoukos

Κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά ως προς την λειτουργία με το Fritz, δες εδώ σχετική συζήτηση για να μην τα ξαναγράφω.
Υπάρχει και με 10€ για αγορά.

----------


## blade_

οι εξερχομενες ουτως η αλλως θα γινονται απο το voip,οποτε ολα κομπλε

----------


## kostas2005

απλά το νου σου γιατί όλα τα iad1 έχουν ένα θέμα με τον διακόπτη on off
τσέκαρε πριν το πάρεις η αλλαξε τον μόνο σου..

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι και όλα. Έχω 2 πολλά χρόνια και ποτέ δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## kostas2005

δεν σου έχει τύχει δεν το έχεις ακούσει? 
ρωτάω γιατί εκτός απο το δικο μου εχω συναντήσει σε πολλά άσχετα μεταξύ τους περιστατικά το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα?

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι ανεβάζει θερμοκρασίες, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Τι πρόβλημα να έχει ο διακόπτης; Απλός είναι, όπως όλοι οι αντίστοιχοι. Έχεις κάποιο link;

----------


## RyDeR

> Εγω εδω ενα θεμα με το login και πεφτω σε loop. Ειχα κανενα χρόνο να μπω, παω να μπω πριν μερες και μου λεει disabled by inactivity και να επικοινωνησω με το cc για επανενεργοποίηση. Ανοιξα τικετ, απαντησε το cc αλλα για να δω τι απαντησε πρέπει να κανω login, παω για login και το acc μου ειναι disabled και πρεπει να μιλησω με το cc..
> 
> 
> Τι κάνουμε τωρα;





> Ανοιξε και αλλο ticket και πες τους να σου απαπντησουν στο email που εχεις δηλωσει!!


Ε να κανω νεο acc ισα ισα για να ανοιξω νεο ticket?

Ειναι κανεις καλοθελητης να με βοηθησει;;

----------


## kostas2005

> Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι ανεβάζει θερμοκρασίες, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
> Τι πρόβλημα να έχει ο διακόπτης; Απλός είναι, όπως όλοι οι αντίστοιχοι. Έχεις κάποιο link;


έχω ένα με το πρόβλημα και εχουν 2 φίλοι ακόμα άσχετοι μεταξύ τους πάλι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
δεν πιάνει ο διακόπτης και θέλει προσπάθεια αρκετή μέχρι να ανοίξει αν το κλείσεις 
 on off  αρκετά και αν δεν... να το χτυπήσεις μερικες φορές
ίσως να μην ειναι ο διακόπτης και να ειναι κατι αλλο λογω θερμοκρασιων αλλα είδα ενα με αλλαγμενο διακόπτη και υπέθεσα ότι είναι αυτό μετα την εμπειρία με το δικο μου και τα αλλα

----------


## blade_

> απλά το νου σου γιατί όλα τα iad1 έχουν ένα θέμα με τον διακόπτη on off
> τσέκαρε πριν το πάρεις η αλλαξε τον μόνο σου..


Λογικο πλαστικουρες ειναι,αλλα δε σκοπευω να το κλεινω κ πολυ συχνα..αντε να κανω ανταλλαγη με το iad2 μου..αν κ νομιζω υποβαθμιση ειναι! :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Το δικό μου πάντως είναι βράχος, αν και παίζει ως απλό modem (bridge mode).
Σήμερα έχει 7+ μέρες με την ίδια διεύθυνση και 62 μέρες συνεχόμενη λειτουργία (από 30 Ιαν).

  

Σήμερα λέω να ρυθμίσω την θερινή ώρα, άρα θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση με νέα διεύθυνση.

----------


## blade_

μια χαρα δηλαδη πολυ σταθερο  :One thumb up: 

με τι αττ εισαι?voip δεν εχεις σεταρισμενο ε?

----------


## jkoukos

Attenuation 13, με SNR 9. Το voip στο Netfaster δουλεύει μόνο όταν είναι κύριο modem/router.
Εγώ το έχω σε bridge, να δουλεύει ως απλό modem και όλες τις άλλες λειτουργίες τις έχει αναλάβει το Fritz 7270, στο οποίο είναι ρυθμισμένο και το voip.

----------


## africa_twin

με τόσο καλή γραμμή το Fritz που συγχρονίζει;

----------


## jkoukos

Με Netfaster έχω Attenuation 13dB και 17-19Mbps (Dn) και 1017-1023Kbps (Up), ανάλογα την ώρα (συνήθως 18). 'Οταν γίνει επανεκκίνηση νωρίς το πρωΐ συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο.
Με το Fritz έχω Attenuation 11dB και 15.5-18Mbps (Dn) αλλά 700-900Kbps (Up).
Και στα 2 το μέγιστο πραγματικό download (ftp) είναι 1.9MBps, με μέση σταθερή τιμή 1.75MBps.

----------


## blade_

> Attenuation 13, με SNR 9. Το voip στο Netfaster δουλεύει μόνο όταν είναι κύριο modem/router.
> Εγώ το έχω σε bridge, να δουλεύει ως απλό modem και όλες τις άλλες λειτουργίες τις έχει αναλάβει το Fritz 7270, στο οποίο είναι ρυθμισμένο και το voip.


πολυ καλη και αυτη η λυση..και αν κ ειμαστε λιγο οφτοπικ,εχεις δοκιμασει να σεταρεις κ φαξ?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, δεν μου χρειάζεται.

----------


## blade_

> Όχι, δεν μου χρειάζεται.


 :One thumb up: 

θα ενημερωσω εαν παρω κανενα

----------


## chat1978

Είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το κόστος προς προσφορά αλλά αρκετές φορές η ποιότητα χαλάει πολύ με την freevoipdeal και ψάχνω κάτι ελαφρά πιο ακριβό.
Θα ήθελα να συνεργάζεται με το mobilevoip app και να μπορούν δύο άτομα να το χρησιμοποιήσουν ταυτόχρονα.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το skype γιατί το θεωρώ πολύ ακριβό για αυτό που προσφέρει.
Με το freevoipdeal βγάζω με 10+2.5 ευρώ σχεδόν πεντάμηνο με σταθερά Ελλάδα και μηνύματα σε κινητά από δύο άτομα.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το viber out? Σαν ποιότητα είναι εξίσου καλό και περνάει από 3g?
Για Ελλάδα σταθερά βλέπω 1.6c/min

----------


## djnick

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρατηρώ συχνά διαστήματα των 10-20 λεπτών με αποσυνδέσεις στην freevoipdeal.
Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος το ίδιο;

----------


## Gordito

Ποιο app χρησιμοπειτε απο κινητο παιδες;

Σκεφτομαι μπας και βαλω ενα 10ευρο να υπαρχει....

----------


## 8anos

zoiper αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να αγοράσεις και τον g729 codec
ή 
http://www.mobilevoip.com δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...rea.MobileVoip

----------


## Gordito

> zoiper αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να αγοράσεις και τον g729 codec
> ή 
> http://www.mobilevoip.com δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...rea.MobileVoip


Το mobilevoip θυμαμαι ειχε καποιο delay σε σχεση με τα αλλα apps, το εχει ακομα;

O g729 παιζει καλα εξίσου σε 3g + wifi; 
Ποσο εχει;

Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με codecs.

----------


## 8anos

το mobilevoip το χρησιμοποιώ τον τελευταίο καιρό κυριως σε 3g αλλά εκτός ελλάδας, και γενικά ειμαι ικανοποιημένος. 
την καθυστέρηση θα την έχεις ανάλογα με το δίκτυο, τις συνθήκες  και την εχω συναντήσει απο καιρό σε καιρό σε όλες ανεξάρτητα τις εφαρμογές που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.

το g729 εχει κανα 7ευρω και δινει καλύτερη ποιοτητα ήχου οταν είσαι σε 3g, απλώς αν θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις  σε άλλη εφαρμογή πρεπει να  αγοράσεις ξανα νεα αδεια

κατα τη γνώμη μου δοκίμασε το  mobilevoip εαν κάνεις μονο χρήση του FreeVoipDeal
νομίζω  οτι εχουν ενσωματωμένο τον g729 και δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις κατι επιπλέον

----------


## djnick

> Ποιο app χρησιμοπειτε απο κινητο παιδες;
> 
> Σκεφτομαι μπας και βαλω ενα 10ευρο να υπαρχει....


Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το MobileVOIP το οποίο παίζει αρκετά ικανοποιητικά σε 3g και πολύ καλά σε wifi. Η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή έχει και την δυνατότητα για να χρησιμοποιήσει την υπηρεσία του Call Back με το οποίο εκμεταλλεύεσαι τα δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας προς σταθερά, όμως τις περισσότερες φορές οι κλήσεις γίνονται με αρκετή καθυστέρηση στη φωνή. 
Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ και το πολύ καλό CSipSimple για υπηρεσίες πέραν της Betamax, το οποίο προσφέρει δωρεάν τον iLBC codec που φαίνεται να υπερτερεί ελάχιστα σε σχέση με το G729.

----------


## Gordito

> το mobilevoip το χρησιμοποιώ τον τελευταίο καιρό κυριως σε 3g αλλά εκτός ελλάδας, και γενικά ειμαι ικανοποιημένος. 
> την καθυστέρηση θα την έχεις ανάλογα με το δίκτυο, τις συνθήκες  και την εχω συναντήσει απο καιρό σε καιρό σε όλες ανεξάρτητα τις εφαρμογές που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
> 
> το g729 εχει κανα 7ευρω και δινει καλύτερη ποιοτητα ήχου οταν είσαι σε 3g, απλώς αν θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις  σε άλλη εφαρμογή πρεπει να  αγοράσεις ξανα νεα αδεια
> 
> κατα τη γνώμη μου δοκίμασε το  mobilevoip εαν κάνεις μονο χρήση του FreeVoipDeal
> νομίζω  οτι εχουν ενσωματωμένο τον g729 και δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις κατι επιπλέον


To delay to ειχα δει σε ιδιο δικτυο και συνθηκες που τα αλλα apps δεν το ειχαν.

Αν αγορασω credit, θα δοκιμασω!!

----------


## blade_

παντως ειναι η καλυτερη λυση εαν εισαι στο εξωτερικο και εχεις wifi φυσικα..

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Έχω περάσει ένα λογαριασμό στο netfaster iad 2 αλλά για να μπορέσω να καλέσω στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται να βάζω το πρόθεμα 0030. Γίνεται να περαστεί στο ρουτερ για να μη χρειάζεται; Σε viva έδειχνε ότι έβαζες μπροστά από το το username το 30. Ξέρει κάνεις πως μπορεί να γίνει; Γιατί αν βάλω κάτι μπροστά από το username δεν λειτουργεί

----------


## skoupas

Έχεις κάνει register ελληνικό αριθμό στο λογαριασμό σου? Φαίνεται ο αριθμός σου όταν καλείς? Σ εμένα παίζει χωρίς το πρόθεμα.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Ναι. Παίζει μήπως ρόλο ότι είναι κινητό;

----------


## kostas2005

Στο account η μέσα στην εφαρμογή του freevoipdeal στο pc επέλεξε Ελλάδα και δεν θα χρειάζεται το 0030 .

----------


## zdoup

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Έκανα κ εγώ εγγραφή στην freevoipdeals προς εξοικονόμηση χρηματίζω.Κατέβασα και την εφαρμογή για smartphone απ όπου και την δοκίμασα.Η πρώτη μου εντύπωση θετική.Μιας και άσχετος από τεχνολογία θα ήθελα τα "φώτα" σας για να την χρησιμοποιώ μέσω τηλεφωνικής συσκευής μεσώ του ρούτερ.Ποια ρυθμίσεις ή προσθήκες πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## kostas2005

αυτά θα περάσεις στο voip router..
username/password/ και στο registration url η αλλιώς sip (proxy) το sip.freevoipdeal.com

----------


## djnick

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Έκανα κ εγώ εγγραφή στην freevoipdeals προς εξοικονόμηση χρηματίζω.Κατέβασα και την εφαρμογή για smartphone απ όπου και την δοκίμασα.Η πρώτη μου εντύπωση θετική.Μιας και άσχετος από τεχνολογία θα ήθελα τα "φώτα" σας για να την χρησιμοποιώ μέσω τηλεφωνικής συσκευής μεσώ του ρούτερ.Ποια ρυθμίσεις ή προσθήκες πρέπει να κάνω;


Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι θες να κάνεις;
Θες να κάνεις κλήσεις μέσω της freevoipdeals με κανονικό τηλέφωνο (έχεις δηλαδή voip ρούτερ) ή έχεις κάποιο ip τηλέφωνο; 
Δώσε αν μπορείς περισσότερες πληφορορίες καθώς και τι εξοπλισμό έχεις κατά νου να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## zdoup

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι θες να κάνεις;
> Θες να κάνεις κλήσεις μέσω της freevoipdeals με κανονικό τηλέφωνο (έχεις δηλαδή voip ρούτερ) ή έχεις κάποιο ip τηλέφωνο; 
> Δώσε αν μπορείς περισσότερες πληφορορίες καθώς και τι εξοπλισμό έχεις κατά νου να χρησιμοποιήσεις.


Θέλω να αγοράσω ενα IP τηλέφωνο και να το συνδέσω με κάποιο τρόπο στο ρουτερ ώστε να κάνω κλήσεις χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ τον υπολογιστή αλλά μόνο το internet.

----------


## africa_twin

Αγόρασε πρώτα κάποια IP συσκευή (προτείνω gigaset) και αν χρειαστείς οδηγίες ρύθμισης εδώ είμαστε...  :Wink:

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Έχει κάνεις πρόβλημα με κλήσεις σε κινητά;

----------


## Sania

> Έχει κάνεις πρόβλημα με κλήσεις σε κινητά;


Σ'εμενα δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, τι πρόβλημα ακριβός έχεις;

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Ενώ μπορώ να καλέσω σταθερά νούμερα δεν μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις σε κινητά.

----------


## Sania

Σ'εμενα μερικές φορές αργή πολύ, δηλαδή πατάω κλήση και περιμένω αρκετή ώρα ώστε να αρχίσει να παίρνει, άλλες φορές παρατηρώ πως ο ήχος κλήσης σαν να αλλάζει.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Τελικά μάλλον στην cosmote είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Τελικά έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το δικό σου. Κάνεις άλλος δεν αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα; Περίεργο!

----------


## runner70

> Τελικά μάλλον στην cosmote είναι το πρόβλημα.


Μολις καλεσα σε cosmote και δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## Sania

> Τελικά έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το δικό σου. Κάνεις άλλος δεν αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα; Περίεργο!


Εννοείς αργεί να καλέσει; σε μένα μερικές φορές το κάνει, τώρα έχει αρκετό καιρό να το ξανά κάνει αυτό, το έχω συνηθίσει και ούτε το δίνω σημασία πια, αν τύχη όταν πατήσω κλήση και δεν ακούω τίποτα μέσα σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα τότε την ακυρώνω και ξανά καλώ.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Εμένα άρχισε να το κάνει τώρα. Χρειάζεται περίπου 40 δευτερόλεπτα. Προσπαθώ να το κλείσω και να ξανά καλέσω αλλά τίποτα. Επίσης αυξήθηκαν οι κλήσεις στα κινητά από ότι βλέπω.

----------


## Sania

> Εμένα άρχισε να το κάνει τώρα. Χρειάζεται περίπου 40 δευτερόλεπτα. Προσπαθώ να το κλείσω και να ξανά καλέσω αλλά τίποτα. Επίσης αυξήθηκαν οι κλήσεις στα κινητά από ότι βλέπω.


Δοκίμασε να τους δηλώσεις βλάβη, εδώ(link).

----------


## gsan

> Επίσης αυξήθηκαν οι κλήσεις στα κινητά από ότι βλέπω.


Οντως έκαναν γενναία αύξηση αλλά και πάλι οι τιμές είναι ανταγωνιστικές σε σχέση με τους παρόχους της κινητής τηλεφωνίας και λαμβάνοντας υπόψην τις free κλήσεις σε όλα τα σταθερά για 120 ημέρες θεωρώ ότι είναι απο τις κατα μέσο όρο φθηνότερες λύσεις.
Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι η ποιότητα των κλήσεων είναι καλύτερη το τελευταίο διάστημα και το λεώ αυτό γιατί σε πολλές κλήσεις στο παρελθόν είχα αποτυχίες (κάτι σαν γρατσούνισμα) πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Προς το παρόν διορθώθηκε από μόνο του. Ίσως να εντόπισαν το πρόβλημα οι ίδιοι τους και να το λύσανε.

----------


## kostas2005

Μάλλον για smsdiscount  μας βλέπω.
θυμάμαι ηταν το δεύτερο account που εκανα σε betamax αλλά τωρα το εχουν απενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Sania

Για κινητά βλέπω και με 0.4 cent το λεπτό υπάρχουν VOIP, άλλα δεν έχουν αυτό το free για τα σταθερά που δίνει η freevoipdeal

Να μια σελίδα με σύγκριση τιμών VOIP

Και άλλη μια

Και με 1.5 cent το λεπτό νομίζω πάλι είναι πολύ φτηνά

----------


## 8anos

οσοι την χρησιμοποιείτε over 3g εχετε παρατηρήσει τωρα τελευταία προβλήματα στην ποιοτητα και αποτυχία στις κλήσεις;

----------


## pan.nl

> οσοι την χρησιμοποιείτε over 3g εχετε παρατηρήσει τωρα τελευταία προβλήματα στην ποιοτητα και αποτυχία στις κλήσεις;


Με λίγη καθυστέρηση, σου απαντώ πως δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα μέσω 3G, ακόμα και μέσω EDGE υπό προϋποθέσεις. Επειδή γράφτηκε πως καμμιά φορά αργεί να συνδεθεί, εγώ πατώ στο τέλος πάντα δίεση και η όποια αμελητέα καθυστέρηση ελαχιστοποιείται.

----------


## kostas2005

ΤΕΛΟΣ 
Έβγαλαν την Ελλάδα από τα free countries.

(όπως και την Φιλανδία που χρησιμοποιούσα)

Να αλλαξει ο τιτλος και να δημιουργηθεί θεμα για τον καινούργιο "παροχο" η καποιο γενικότερο που να περιλαμβάνει παντα τον πιο συμφέροντα παροχο.

----------


## 8anos

> ΤΕΛΟΣ 
> Έβγαλαν την Ελλάδα από τα free countries.
> 
> (όπως και την Φιλανδία που χρησιμοποιούσα)
> 
> Να αλλαξει ο τιτλος και να δημιουργηθεί θεμα για τον καινούργιο "παροχο" η καποιο γενικότερο που να περιλαμβάνει παντα τον πιο συμφέροντα παροχο.


εχεις βρει κάποια αλλη υπηρεσία με καλύτερες τιμές;

----------


## djnick

> ΤΕΛΟΣ 
> Έβγαλαν την Ελλάδα από τα free countries.
> 
> (όπως και την Φιλανδία που χρησιμοποιούσα)
> 
> Να αλλαξει ο τιτλος και να δημιουργηθεί θεμα για τον καινούργιο "παροχο" η καποιο γενικότερο που να περιλαμβάνει παντα τον πιο συμφέροντα παροχο.


Έχει αναφερθεί εδώ αυτό.

Και όντως, όπως γράφει και ο @thanos από πάνω, εγώ δεν έχω βρει φθηνότερο.

----------


## soulfreem

μηπως ξερει κανεις εαν δουλευει με ilbc γιατι απο 3g ειναι ο μονος codec που δουλευει ανεκτα!

----------


## djnick

Ναι, δουλεύει. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με το CSipSimple.

----------


## kostas2005

δεν ειναι μόνο ο ilbc..
είναι και η καθυστέρηση που ίσως φροντίζουν να βαλουν οι εταιρίες .
πχ με wind κανένα πρόβλημα, με voda απευθείας κλήση σε Ελλάδα μέσω 3g είχε καθυστέρηση.
Αν ενεργοποιήστε το vpn προς μια απλή οικιακή σύνδεση που λογικά προσθέτει έξτρα ping (καθυστέρηση) τότε χάνεται η καθυστέρηση.
κάποιες φορές που κάλεσα εξωτερικό τα πράγματα ηταν καλύτερα και χωρίς vpn.

----------


## soulfreem

με ilbc που εχω δουλεψει με vf ηταν μια χαρα!Θελω να την δοκιμασω να δω πως παει.Εχει καμια πιο φθηνη για ελλαδα;

----------


## gsan

Να ενημερώσω ότι η FreeVoipDeal διπλασίασε τις τιμές των κλήσεων σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα απο 0,015 σε 0,030 (0,037 με ΦΠΑ).

----------


## runner70

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  Ετσι το call back γινεται ασυμφορο.

Κακα τα ψεματα ομως ολοι ετσι δουλευουν. Στην αρχη τζαμπα ή φθηνα για να μαζεψουν τα €$ και στην πορεια τα αυξανουν. Λιγο πολυ το περιμεναμε.

----------


## kostas2005

ποιοι ειναι σήμερα οι κλώνοι με τις καλύτερες τιμες για Ελλάδα με υποστήριξη sip?

----------


## skoupas

http://www.tsig.gr/lang-el/voip

----------


## kostas2005

Δεν βολεύει τόσο.
Βλέπεις κάπου επιλογή για sip και επιλογή για freedays η θα πρέπει να τα ψάχνουμε ενα ενα?

edit: freedays βλέπω, sip δεν βλέπω.
Καλή προσπάθεια, με 3 βελτιώσεις, sip, ταξινόμηση ανά.. και επιλογή για 2-3 χώρες θα μαμαει.

----------


## kostas2005

το voipmove χρεώνει οσο λεει € 0.013 και Greece (Mobile) € 0.006 η κανει τα δικά του?
Το ιδιο θέλω να ρωτήσω για το voipfibre, Greece (Landline)€ 0.005 και Greece (Mobile) € 0.015.
ψάχνω μηπως παίζει πάγιο τέλος κλήσης αλλά δεν βλέπω.
Έχει και sip.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Παντως το freevoipdeal ακομα εχει καλες χρεωσεις βλεπω.

----------


## skoupas

Και έχει ακόμα freedays νομίζω.

----------


## beatnick

Το site της betamax ποιό είναι;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Και έχει ακόμα freedays νομίζω.


Τέλος τα Freedays για Ελλάδα από το freevoipdeal.
Βρήκε κανείς άλλη υπηρεσία με freedays?
Άσχετα λοιπών χρεώσεων.

----------


## codezero

Ένα *site* με, τουλάχιστον σε σύγκριση με άλλα, τις πιο ενημερωμένες τιμές για τις υπηρεσίες της betamax και με συνδυασμό προορισμών.

Δυστυχώς από καμία υπηρεσία freedays για Ελλάδα.  :Sad:

----------


## kostas2005

οχι μόνο δεν υπάρχουν free.. αλλά και τα σταθερά είναι ακριβότερα απο τα κινητά σε αρκετούς.

----------

